# Tampa Bay Cold and Low .. last week



## Guest (Dec 14, 2006)

Nice report and that's what I like. Hits the forum post'n.


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

White bait ? I thought all you needed was your secret weapon!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Hey ABS,

Nice fish and welcome to the forum. You have really turned into a local celebrity with your incredible posts and the radio thing. BTW, enjoyed listening to the show the other week.


----------

